# SPI Futures - volume in the last month of the quarter



## tinhat (10 June 2010)

I've just read this document titled "ASX SPI 200 ® Futures" by the ASX

www dot asx dot com dot au/products/pdf/asx_spi_200_futures.pdf

I apologise for the combobulated URL but because I'm a n00b (2 posts) I'm not allowed to post links 

Refer to the chart on page two titled "ASX SPI 200 ® Futures Volume & Open InterestJan 2004 – April 2010". Notice that the volume is significantly higher in the last month of the quarter. I'm curious as to why this might be.

I'm not a trader. I'm just _edge_ucating myself at this stage.


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 June 2010)

*Re: SPI Futures - volume in the last month of the quarter.*

It happens in all futures contracts because the long term holders have to roll over to the next expiry. It is currently happening now in the June SPI. It expires on 17th so all long term holders have to instruct their broker to roll it into the September contract. As there was approximately 200,000 contracts to roll that shows up as traded volume over the last 2 - 3 weeks.


----------

